# Magellan-36 Ketch



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We are the proud owners of a Magellan-36 ketch.. We have encountered only two or three owners of these boats and are looking for others that enjoy existing owhership, past ownership, or are looking to purchase this kind of beautiful Angleman design bluewater cruiser.


----------



## Spunt (Sep 23, 2003)

Are you still there? I have one of these boats as well and Am trying to gather as many fellow owners as I can... 

email me at [email protected]


----------



## Spunt (Sep 23, 2003)

Hello, I hope you recieve this well, A new email list is started over at SailJazz for the Magellan 36 Ketch, come over share your experiences and if you know any others with our unique boat please send them our way. 

http://list.sailjazz.com/read/?forum=magellan36

or go here http://list.sailjazz.com/read/all_forums/ 
scroll down to magellan36 and click subscribe. 

Thanks, 
-Adam yuret
Stella B. 
Magellan 36'' Ketch


----------

